# question worm mounds



## nil1121 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you are just off the green and want to putt but there is worm mounds in the way just on the edge of the green, can you flattern them ?


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 30, 2012)

No, I think it's a 2 shot penalty if you do.

R&A Rules Explorer isn't working for me just now but someone will be along in a minute to confirm


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 30, 2012)

A worm cast is a "loose impediment" and these may be removed anywhere on the course providing they are not:
fixed or growing, 
solidly embedded, or 
adhering to the ball.

_Decision 23-1/1 Means by Which Loose Impediments May Be Removed_ states

_"Q. Worm casts are loose impediments. By what means may such casts be removed? 

A. Loose impediments may be removed by any means, except that, in removing loose impediments on the line of putt, the player must not press anything down (Rule 16-1a_)."

So the short answer is no, you can't flatten it, but you can pick it up or brush it away.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 30, 2012)

[FONT=arial !important]23-1[/FONT]. Relief 
Except when both the _[FONT=arial !important]loose impediment[/FONT]_ and the ball lie in or touch the same _[FONT=arial !important]hazard[/FONT]_, any _[FONT=arial !important]loose impediment[/FONT]_ may be removed without penalty. 
*23-1/1*

*Means by Which Loose Impediments May Be Removed*

*Q.*Worm casts are loose impediments. By what means may such casts be removed?
*A.*Loose impediments may be removed by any means, except that, in removing loose impediments on the line of putt, the player must not press anything down (Rule [FONT=arial !important]16-1a).[/FONT]


----------



## nil1121 (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks for the replies.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 30, 2012)

Isn't sand treated the same then - I'm confused


----------



## rosecott (Jan 30, 2012)

Sand and loose soil are _loose impediments_ on the _putting green_, but not elsewhere.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 30, 2012)

As he is not on putting green, 'line of putt' doesn't apply.

Another of those iffy areas imo. At what point, if ever, does a worm cast, defined as a loose impediment  so can be removed, but is not actually 'loose', become merely loose soil - which cannot be removed (except on the putting green).

BTW. Doesn't matter whether the worm cast is touching the green or not.  

Pretty sure Rory's penalty in Abu Dhabi will make the Rules guys have another look at this area - for 2016!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 30, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			As he is not on putting green, 'line of putt' doesn't apply.

Another of those iffy areas imo. At what point, if ever, does a worm cast, defined as a loose impediment  so can be removed, but is not actually 'loose', become merely loose soil - which cannot be removed (except on the putting green).

BTW. Doesn't matter whether the worm cast is touching the green or not.  

Pretty sure Rory's penalty in Abu Dhabi will make the Rules guys have another look at this area - for 2016!
		
Click to expand...

I agree that this is a bit grey. Is the worm cast fixed  if it is wet and sticking to the ground?  If it's dried out you can't always tell if it is a worm cast or just loose soil.

Good point about "line of putt". The decision quoted doesn't quite explain the full picture. I'd say that even if  the ball is off the green you can't press it down as Rule 13-2 prohibits "eliminating irregularities of surface" on the line of play. Would seem wrong that you could flatten it if your ball was off the green but not if the ball was on the green.


----------



## Val (Jan 30, 2012)

If it's a worm cast it can be moved if its soil it can't but before anything is done I think all playing partners need to agree on what it is before it gets touched, if no one agrees then best treat it as soil and leave alone.

As for line of putt it doesn't matter really, if it's on the green then it can be moved (even if you are off) regardless as you can move soil but not press it down.

At the end of the day if you are unsure do nothing then you can't possibly be penalised.


----------

